# St. George Island 12/30/11



## Pate55 (Dec 30, 2011)

So Surf Fishing is Going Pretty well!! Lots of Whiting in the surf, as well as some small Pompano and This Big Boy that hit a whole whiting 30 feet from the beach!! Thanks To Wharfrat and Dustin Pate for steering me in the right direction!!


----------



## Limitless (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW!  That's some Bull Red.  Nice job; and probably a great fight in that surf.  Good eatin' Pomps too = super trip!


----------



## Pate55 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Trip Video:*


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Double Alt (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice catch.  I'm going to have to try more beach fishing the next time I'm down that way.


----------

